# Umrechnung von Zahlensystemen mit dem Horner-Schema



## Alex_T (5. Februar 2011)

Hallöle,

ich bräuchte mal wieder ein wenig Hilfe und da es hier ja so viele begabte Coder gibt, wollte ich mal eben nachfragen, ob sich denn einer davon mit dem Horner-Schema auskennt?

Mein Problem ist nämlich folgendes:
Ich würde gerne eine Gleitpunktzahl (hier sei es mal die 27.1828 in das Binärsystem überführen. Das kann man natürlich auch konventionell machen, nur wollte ich das gerne mal über das Horner-Schema gelöst bekommen (der Prof. meinte es sei effektiver) - scheitere aber kläglich dran.

Vllt. kann mir das mal jemand ein wenig erklären, damit ich nicht dumm bleibe ^^.
Danke schon mal für Eure Bemühungen und noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## RudolfG (7. Februar 2011)

Die Umrechnung auf Wikipedia hast du dir schon angeguckt?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horner-Schema#Verfahren_f.C3.BCr_die_umgekehrte_Richtung

In dem folgenden Artikeln in dem letzte Kapitel findest du es eigentlich ganz gut/einfach erklärt:

http://www.c-howto.de/tutorial-einfuehrung-binaersystem.html

Gruß


----------



## Alex_T (7. Februar 2011)

Ich danke dir für die Links (Wikipedia hatte ich mir schon angeschaut).
Zusammenfassend lässt sich also sagen, dass das Horner-Schema sehr gut für die Überführung vom Binär- ins Dezimalsystem geeignet ist.
Anders herum empfinde ich keinen Unterschied zur konventionellen Methode (ist rein subjektiv).

Danke nochmal und eine schöne Woche.


----------

